# Hamm: which coach are you?



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

I thought it would be interesting to make a poll to see which coach people are taking to the March Hamm event :razz:.

Note: votes are public.


----------



## the keeper (Dec 16, 2007)

hi me and jonnydotcom are coach 2 : victory:


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

im on coach one, and probably havent met anyone else thats going!


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I'am on coach 2 with my dad and friend.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Well im on coach 1 i think.
Tony! and terantulabarn! stop changing the form! around! it's confusing 

The pick ups keep changing to different coaches :S 
I think i'll just drive down to ashford now. i can still get on coach 1 from there.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Trice said:


> Well im on coach 1 i think.
> Tony! and terantulabarn! stop changing the form! around! it's confusing
> 
> The pick ups keep changing to different coaches :S
> I think i'll just drive down to ashford now. i can still get on coach 1 from there.


 
The coach number might change to make sure there is enough room for all the pasengers at the pick ups, once we have allocated all the avaliable seats we will complete the passenger lists so you all know who you are travelling with.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

tarantulabarn said:


> The coach number might change to make sure there is enough room for all the pasengers at the pick ups, once we have allocated all the avaliable seats we will complete the passenger lists so you all know who you are travelling with.


can i pick someone to be on the same coach as me? lol


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Trice said:


> can i pick someone to be on the same coach as me? lol


At the end of the day provided we all get there is doesnt realy matter whch coach you are on, you will all have boarding passes sent nearer the time, we are all meeting up at the ashford truck stop anyway so if you would prefer the other coach we will sort it out there.

When we send the boarding passes please print them off and bring them with you, YOU WONT GET ON WITHOUT IT! 

All the last minute bits and pieces will be sent to you 2 weeks before departure


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

just took the plunge. so i am going to my first euro show!

shame there is no pick up closer to where i live, god only knows how im gonna get back home when we get back! driving from high wycombe will be missions but oh well!


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

Me and the oh will be on coach 1 : victory:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

wow coach 1 yay haha will have to see what weirdos im with espesh emma haha 


luke


----------



## Deans On Toast (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm not going, but my spirit will be on coach #2!


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

lukendaniel said:


> wow coach 1 yay haha will have to see what weirdos im with espesh emma haha
> 
> 
> luke


lol do you mean me?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

emma_fyfe said:


> lol do you mean me?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


maybe hehe :lol2:


luke


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

lukendaniel said:


> maybe hehe :lol2:
> 
> 
> luke


haha im not as weird as you..:whistling2: lol


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

How many seats are there per coach?


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

emma_fyfe said:


> haha im not as weird as you..:whistling2: lol


mg: me weird nahhh thats you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


luke


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

lukendaniel said:


> mg: me weird nahhh thats you :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> luke


 
:lol2: we'll see about that! Still not sure where to get on the coach now, its either birmingham or ashford..


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

emma_fyfe said:


> :lol2: we'll see about that! Still not sure where to get on the coach now, its either birmingham or ashford..


 
well i would go for the one thats nearest haha common sense and depends who is giving you a lift 



luke


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

lukendaniel said:


> well i would go for the one thats nearest haha common sense and depends who is giving you a lift
> 
> 
> 
> luke


birmingham is nearest but im going for the easiest! will see nearer the time when the pick up points have been confirmed


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

emma_fyfe said:


> birmingham is nearest but im going for the easiest! will see nearer the time when the pick up points have been confirmed


 
well if you get on at ashford then every one that gets on befor you wont have to spend as much time with you on the bus:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2: haha onli jokin 



luke


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

lukendaniel said:


> well if you get on at ashford then every one that gets on befor you wont have to spend as much time with you on the bus:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2: haha onli jokin
> 
> 
> 
> luke


lol i better get on at ashford then!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

emma_fyfe said:


> lol i better get on at ashford then!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 

yup you got it haha



luke


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Not going by coach myself but hope to meet up with some of you guys there


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Not going by coach myself but hope to meet up with some of you guys there


 


hey well it wuld be gd to see you again if we happen to meet lol and how are the frilly's doing are they both eating veg yet 


luke


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

lukendaniel said:


> hey well it wuld be gd to see you again if we happen to meet lol and how are the frilly's doing are they both eating veg yet
> 
> 
> luke


I've been mixing the veg in a big bowl with morio worms and sometimes they get a mouthful of veg with the worm so I sort of trick them into it :whistling2: They're doing well


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Athravan: Will have to take a mobile with you so i can call you and find you  I know what you're like! Just the same as you hiding from everyone at the Basildon show.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Trice said:


> Athravan: Will have to take a mobile with you so i can call you and find you  I know what you're like! Just the same as you hiding from everyone at the Basildon show.


I don't own a mobile, they are evvvvvvil. Ben does though :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Athravan said:


> I don't own a mobile, they are evvvvvvil. Ben does though :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Will have to tell Benjamin to give me his number


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

Athravan said:


> I've been mixing the veg in a big bowl with morio worms and sometimes they get a mouthful of veg with the worm so I sort of trick them into it :whistling2: They're doing well


 
haha gd one we used to do that aswell some times one will eat veg on his own other one was stubborn haha and yeh will have to pm you mobile number closer to ham will be gd to see you again 


luke


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

me and MrDimmu are coach one


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Edinburgh. Naturally. The bestestest city in the whole wide world.


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

Am i the only one traveling with no friends?:whistling2: :lol2: billy no mates.


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

ade said:


> Am i the only one traveling with no friends?:whistling2: :lol2: billy no mates.


 
i've never met anyone either by the looks of it!


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

emma_fyfe said:


> i've never met anyone either by the looks of it!


I'm sure everyone will make us welcome.


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

ade said:


> I'm sure everyone will make us welcome.


yeah im sure they will!


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

Forgot to tell people its my birthday weekend on the 15 march. I'm the big 33.:lol2:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

well i will congratulate you then


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

emma_fyfe said:


> i've never met anyone either by the looks of it!


i'd gladly welcome you.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

ade said:


> Forgot to tell people its my birthday weekend on the 15 march. I'm the big 33.:lol2:


So the first round in the bar at 7 am is on you then !!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Regarding the coaches, in order to allow as many people to come as possible, we had to put some of the ashford passengers on the endiburgh coach.

If we didnt, then the manchester coach would be full up by now and the other one only about 10 passengers.

Once all the seats are sold, and we know 100% where everyone is coming from we can play around a little, then on your confirmations you will find out which coach you are on.

It 'may' be possible to swap at ashford so you can travel with friends but that depends on available seats or others willing to swap with you. !


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> Regarding the coaches, in order to allow as many people to come as possible, we had to put some of the ashford passengers on the endiburgh coach.
> 
> If we didnt, then the manchester coach would be full up by now and the other one only about 10 passengers.
> 
> ...


If you have problems picking me up from Cambridge, i could always go to Ashford. Just let me know mate


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> So the first round in the bar at 7 am is on you then !!


:lol2: depends how many is on my coach:lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Can we have a drink on the trip?!:lol2:
We'll start early


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Trice said:


> If you have problems picking me up from Cambridge, i could always go to Ashford. Just let me know mate


Should be fine, if we cant find anything on the net me and tony are driving to edinburgh and driving the route to all pickup points to find somewhere


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> Should be fine, if we cant find anything on the net me and tony are driving to edinburgh and driving the route to all pickup points to find somewhere


Sh:censor:t expensive already


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

tarantulabarn said:


> Should be fine, if we cant find anything on the net me and tony are driving to edinburgh and driving the route to all pickup points to find somewhere


sod doing that.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

dhame you cant stop off slightly closer to where i live...soo frustrating...i think your driving right past my house as well lol!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

me garahm and jack are gettign on at cambridge coach 2!!!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Nobody Panic.

All the pick ups youve booked for are still going ahead

The pick ups listed on the site, and those already with bookings ARE still all on.

All I said was that the coach doing that pick up may change.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

carpy said:


> dhame you cant stop off slightly closer to where i live...soo frustrating...i think your driving right past my house as well lol!


With coaches coming from scotland, we are driving past most peoples house.

Even Steve and I have a 100 mile drive to get to our pick up, and we gota send someone to scotland and manchester !


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> With coaches coming from scotland, we are driving past most peoples house.
> 
> Even Steve and I have a 100 mile drive to get to our pick up, and we gota send someone to scotland and manchester !


Dont even think about it tony im not going to scotland lol. Msn?


----------



## fairee (Dec 30, 2007)

leeds for me


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Just heard that poor carpy wont be able to join us in march as he has broken his leg in 2 places... ouch

get well soon mate.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> Just heard that poor carpy wont be able to join us in march as he has broken his leg in 2 places... ouch
> 
> get well soon mate.


OWWWW!!!


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Both are stopping in Ashford, so I dunno :roll:


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Dexter said:


> Both are stopping in Ashford, so I dunno :roll:


Go on coach 2 so I can spy on you :roll:.


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

think im getting on in cambridge now, anyone else getting on there?


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

intravenous said:


> Go on coach 2 so I can spy on you :roll:.


 
Take your nurse kit in case I don't feel very well :crazy:


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

I just don't want to go on the bus with Serpentkid100 :crazy:


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Dexter said:


> Take your nurse kit in case I don't feel very well :crazy:


I don't think so :roll: spying from a distance only.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

emma_fyfe said:


> think im getting on in cambridge now, anyone else getting on there?


meee graham and my brother
we live there!!! YAY


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

intravenous said:


> I don't think so :roll: spying from a distance only.


By the looks of it, I'm be sitting on my own :|


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

as far away from me (if your on my coach..) lol


Dexter said:


> By the looks of it, I'm be sitting on my own :|


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

freekygeeky said:


> as far away from me (if your on my coach..) lol


I think I'll end up having to do the driving :twisted:


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

whats the difference?


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Yay, t-bo is on our coach :razz:. Anyone else?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

eek im scared...its liek meeting your boss/god lol


intravenous said:


> Yay, t-bo is on our coach :razz:. Anyone else?


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

think i may be on coach 2 now, getting on in cambridge


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

emma_fyfe said:


> think i may be on coach 2 now, getting on in cambridge



me too :O


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

quite a few people are meeting in cambridge.which is cool.


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

Trice said:


> me too :O


really? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

emma_fyfe said:


> really? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah! what a surprise!
Only thing now, gotta find out where the coach will be in Cambridge  and how we're gona get there.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Trice said:


> Yeah! what a surprise!
> Only thing now, gotta find out where the coach will be in Cambridge  and how we're gona get there.


We're???? You and Emma going together? Hold on Trice I thought you lived closer to ashford lmao.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Diablo said:


> We're???? You and Emma going together? Hold on Trice I thought you lived closer to ashford lmao.


Nope, same distance to Cambridge as it is to Ashford.


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

Trice said:


> Yeah! what a surprise!
> Only thing now, gotta find out where the coach will be in Cambridge  and how we're gona get there.


yeah, have they decided where it is yet? bet its miles away from the train st :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

i will be driving to cambridge this weekend to find somewhere the caoch can pick up, once i have the details i will let you all know


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

did u get my pm about that service station?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

freekygeeky said:


> did u get my pm about that service station?


 
Yes, problem was the cost of parking would work out to about 30.00 for the duration of the trip, i am going to look for somewhere big enough for the coach to stop with on street parking for the cars


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

tarantulabarn said:


> Yes, problem was the cost of parking would work out to about 30.00 for the duration of the trip, i am going to look for somewhere big enough for the coach to stop with on street parking for the cars


Cool, let us know! Hopefully it'll be close to the station (well not too far lol) otherwise i'd have to drive up to cambridge, pick emma up from the station, theeeeeen meet at the coach stop lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i cccc

ok cool 

come to mine, lol.


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

intravenous said:


> Yay, t-bo is on our coach :razz:. Anyone else?


Oh damn, it means I won't be on that bus.

T-bo and me are so high profile that we are not allowed to travel on the same bus in case there is an accident :crazy:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol... you wish


Dexter said:


> Oh damn, it means I won't be on that bus.
> 
> T-bo and me are so high profile that we are not allowed to travel on the same bus in case there is an accident :crazy:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm on bus 1 ...with Jake89


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

BecciBoo said:


> I'm on bus 1 ...with Jake89


lol, nah u dont wana go with jake, he cant afford the euro charge !


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

coach 1 for us


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Only 1 seatleft on the Scotland/Leeds coach now, we can however get a different coach from them and get an extra 5 seats if need be, if you try to book more than one seat email us first


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Not fair, Emma won't be on my bus :bash: At least I'll be travelling with the boss, and Intravenous :crazy:


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

Dexter said:


> Not fair, Emma won't be on my bus :bash: At least I'll be travelling with the boss, and Intravenous :crazy:


I've changed it and im getting on in cambridge now, so i should be on bus 2!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Nope.

the routes were changed a little due to drivers hours.

Coach 1 is picking up in Manchester, Birmingham and Cambridge

Coach 2 in Edinburgh and Leeds.

They are both collecting peeps at ashford.


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> Nope.
> 
> the routes were changed a little due to drivers hours.
> 
> ...


ah ok then! looks like im on coach one the lol


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

emma_fyfe said:


> ah ok then! looks like im on coach one the lol


 
Oh balls, I had high hopes for 26 seconds :bash:


----------

